
Study finds the most prosperous U.S. cities are nearly all in the West - ejazasi
https://venturebeat.com/2017/09/25/study-finds-the-most-prosperous-u-s-cities-are-nearly-all-in-the-west/
======
randomerr
The East has more manufacturing and rural area. Also there are several huge
companies located there in the West like Apple, Microsoft, EA, Sun, ect. The
East also has a lower cost of living. I my home state a rather lavish home for
a quarter million dollars would get you a 10' x 15' condo.

Tech needs food and manufacturing. You can't have one without the other.

------
jstewartmobile
...and most of them are joined at the hip with big tech--which will probably
not be doing so well after the rest of the world figures out how strategic it
is and starts rolling their own.

